
Remembering Roger Boisjoly - jgregg
I have always been shocked by the willingness of intelligent people to accept that fellow humans are stupid and they are smarter.   Has anyone ever determined or even asked the Thiokol managers what the basis of their decision to ignore Roger??
======
jgregg
I actually did and it turns out the idiot was Roger, not the managers.

